# New Member



## Raktor (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey,

Not good with introductions, but bullet points simplify things.


16 year old
Melbourne, Australia
Part time computer technician, when I'm not at school (Year 11)
I do lighting/audio/multimedia
Curious about stage management
Lighting designer/operator for the Australian premiere of High School Musical (Technically, as stated by MTI/Hal Leonard. Although it wasn't really the premiere...)
Volunteer myself out a lot to local amateur groups and events to gain experience from the 'big guys'
Mainly into lighting, but more the technical side rather than the creative side
Dislike school politics where staff members who know less than students make all the technical decisions
Dislike students complaining about the above


----------



## soundlight (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I usually perform a short interrogation, but I'll leave that to Gaff & company.


----------



## Logos (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello fellow australian, there's a few of us on board. The questions that get asked are:
Do you have a website? If so post it, we are a nosey bunch.
Can you tell us where you work?
You seem to have told us what you do. Read the threads use the search engine and don't be afraid to ask questions, none of us bite, well, there's Gafftaper but if you wear gloves when you pat him you should be alright.
There is some interest as to which side of the pirate/ninja battle you might stand on and at the moment we are not discussing metric measurements.
Just remember these heathens from the US use 120v and have so many different connectors you need to carry around a picture book to keep track.


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Answer what you can, ask what you want. Those are my best words of advice. Well those and, try to ignore Hughsie and Gafftaper, they can be .........Odd.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not Odd I'm EVEN!!
_at least that's what the man in the white coat says my medication is for_

Welcome to the Booth! Ask questions if you have them and share what you know. Get to know the search function there is a METRIC ton of information already available in the archives. There are lots of nice people around here who are eager to encourage and teach young technicians to develop their skills. We also have fun once in a while.


----------



## len (Oct 16, 2007)

Raktor said:


> [*]Dislike school politics where staff members who know less than students make all the technical decisions
> [*]Dislike students complaining about the above
> [/LIST]



The world is usually managed by those who don't know how to operate anything and operated by those who aren't in charge of anything.


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2007)

len said:


> The world is usually managed by those who don't know how to operate anything and operated by those who aren't in charge of anything.


 
Is that like the old saying;
" We, the unwilling,
Led by the unkowing,
Have done so much,
with so little,
for so long,
that we are now capable
of doing anything, with nothing."


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

Sadly I have to say get used to it. It doesn't go away in college, in the working world, on Broadway, in theater or not in theater... 80 years from now when you are in a home and just need a little medicine so you can spend your last days in peace, someone who has no idea what your problem is will be deciding if you get that medicine or not. 

We all hate it but that's the way it works. So learn to work with it and change what you can and accept what you can't change.


----------



## avkid (Oct 16, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Learn to work with it and change what you can and accept what you can't change.


The serenity prayer-
"Dear God,
Grant me the serenity to accept
the things I cannot change;
Courage to change the
things I can;
And wisdom to
know the difference."


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2007)

avkid said:


> The serenity prayer-
> "Dear God,
> Grant me the serenity to accept
> the things I cannot change;
> ...


 
I lIke this version as well,
""Dear God, grant me the serenity to prioritize 
the things I cannot delegate,
the courage to say 'no' when I need to,
and the wisdom to know when to go home."


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

Isn't there an old T.D.'s version that goes...

"Dear God,
Grant me the serenity to accept
the things I cannot change;
Courage to change the things I can;
And wisdom to know where to hide the bodies."


----------



## Raktor (Oct 17, 2007)

Website: http://raktor.net/ and http://bsodtv.org/

raktor.net is my personal site - Links to all of my other homes around the internet where I can be found. BSoD is an IPTV show that I'm the web developer of, and I contribute segments occasionally.

I work at just a local computer store; fixing and building new computers.

Tech-wise, I do things with school, local theatre groups etc. I mainly end up doing their shows in the Frankston Arts Centre or George Jenkins Theatre.

Metric > Imperial.

240v > 120v.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 17, 2007)

he welcome to the site, fellow melbournite

don't mind gafftaper, he doesn't bite...hard (enless you state that metric is better than 1900's imperial  )
and im not that bad either

it's good to have another young aussie


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 17, 2007)

This could be dangerous having two young Aussies from the same city around here... Wait a minute... I believe I've quite conclusively proven that Jervas is an invisible friend of Logos, created to bolster his side of the great metric war. We may need to do some more research here to prove that Hughesie isn't having a similar mental break down. For all I know everyone in Oz may have an invisible friend who likes to post. 

Raktor are you sure you are your own individual entity and not a repressed personality trapped in someone else's body?


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah im my own person, trust me


----------



## Raktor (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, have to say that I'm my own individual entity; there are more than five people in Australia. 

Well, so we tell the rest of the world anyway.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 25, 2007)

actually there are 20 million of us....


----------



## Jervas (Oct 25, 2007)

Now I really resent that! To say that i'm a creation from Logos' mind is very much denegrating me and overrating his mind!! ;-) just kiddin mate.

Welcome Rak - another soldier in the army of southern light! Have at these 120V lovers with everything you've got. ;-)


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 25, 2007)

amen to that brother


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 25, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> actually there are 20 million of us....



Holy Dingo Dung... did you see that Van!


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 25, 2007)

yep were taking over.....australia


----------



## Logos (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually I believe we are about to pass the 21 million mark. Now watch out.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 25, 2007)

Logos said:


> Actually I believe we are about to pass the 21 million mark. Now watch out.



DOUBLE DINGO DUNG!... the population increased another million in about 15 hours!! You people are busy down there!


----------



## Van (Oct 26, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> DOUBLE DINGO DUNG!... the population increased another million in about 15 hours!! You people are busy down there!


 
'Course they are, Can't go swimming in the ocean for fear of the sea snakes, blue ring octopie, and box jellyfish. Can't go swimming in a river for fear of Croc's , Can't go on a picnic for fear of "Jack Jumpers", Can't go camping for fear of disturbing a wombat, they just stay inside in make little Aussies.


----------



## Logos (Oct 26, 2007)

You forgot
Great White Sharks
Funnel web spiders
Red Backs
7 of the 10 most poisonous snakes in the world
Fire Ants
and even Platypus' have poison spines on their back legs
It's a wonderful country to live in.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 26, 2007)

That reminds me of a song called come to australia

Redback, Funnel-Web, Blue-ringed octopus
Taipan, Tigersnake and a Box jellyfish
Stonefish and the poison thing that lives in a shell
That spikes you when you pick it up

Come to Australia
You might accidentally get killed

Your life's constantly under threat
Have you been bitten yet?
You've only got three minutes left
Before a massive coronary breakdown

Redback, Funnel-Web, Blue-ringed octopus
Tiapan, Tigersnake and a Box jellyfish
Big shark just waiting for you to go swimming
At Bondi Beach

Come to Australia
You might accidentally get killed
Your blood is bound to be spilled
With fear your pants will be filled
Because you might accidentally get killed

enough said...


----------



## Van (Oct 29, 2007)

Moving from Oklahoma to Oregon was quite interesting. In Ok. you have poisonous snakes, ticks, chiggers, black widdows, brown recluses, fiddle backs. Here, oh there's the occasional spider bite, but in the Willamette valley, no poisonous snakes, the mosquitos can be tough though.

Hughsie, what's the tune to that little diddy, it almost fits the macarana song.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> This could be dangerous having two young Aussies from the same city around here... Wait a minute... I believe I've quite conclusively proven that Jervas is an invisible friend of Logos, created to bolster his side of the great metric war. We may need to do some more research here to prove that Hughesie isn't having a similar mental break down. For all I know everyone in Oz may have an invisible friend who likes to post.
> 
> Raktor are you sure you are your own individual entity and not a repressed personality trapped in someone else's body?



Now I know this has been sitting dormant for a month or three, but it looked like it still needed attention... You seem to make this statement that all Australians have this so called invisible identity... Now Gaff, you make me think you are smart, so please do enlighten me as to whom my invisible identity is... Or is it Myth BUSTED?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Now I know this has been sitting dormant for a month or three, but it looked like it still needed attention... You seem to make this statement that all Australians have this so called invisible identity... Now Gaff, you make me think you are smart, so please do enlighten me as to whom my invisible identity is... Or is it Myth BUSTED?



Actually Chris you have been rather quiet for a while... in your absence Logos has taken up the job of being Van's Australian nemesis. Therefore my theory would say that you have been transformed into Logos' invisible friend from the past.

It's also possible that Logos doesn't exist. You couldn't put up with Van's crap any longer so you created him as a pseudo personality to write as in order to let "Chris" rest for a while. 

It's also possible that I've watched way too much Sci-Fi.


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2008)

My Nemisis ? What? Me? I'm an Anti-podianphile. You Gaff, are the instigater of poor international relations!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Van said:


> You Gaff, are the instigater of poor international relations!


 I'm a giver. I give words to thoughts. You have thoughts... I give them words. My words help you express what you haven't said... sometimes I help you express what you haven't even thought of yet. If those words should start an international crisis... it's not my fault because they are your thoughts not mine. I just helped you express them.  


Van said:


> My Nemisis ? What? Me? I'm an Anti-podianphile.


Huh?


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2008)

Van said:


> .......I'm an Anti-podianphile. ....


 

gafftaper said:


> .......................Huh?


 
Well people who like the English are Anglo-Philes. I didn't like the sound of Aussie-Phile, but now that I think about it I don't really like the sound of Anti-Podean-Phile either.
< and I misspelled it too it's ea not ia>


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Van said:


> Well people who like the English are Anglo-Philes. I didn't like the sound of Aussie-Phile, but now that I think about it I don't really like the sound of Anti-Podean-Phile either.
> < and I misspelled it too it's ea not ia>



Well the "ea" instead of "ia" helps a lot. I was confused about why you are so against people with foot fetishes. I mean you ARE in Oregon after all.


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Well the "ea" instead of "ia" helps a lot. I was confused about why you are so against people with foot fetishes. I mean you ARE in Oregon after all.


 
I'd hate to be a foot fetishist in Oregon... Too much rain, too much jungle rot. Ewww


----------



## avkid (Jan 7, 2008)

Van said:


> I'd hate to be a foot fetishist in Oregon... Too much rain, too much jungle rot. Ewww


Honestly, what "home" did you two break out of?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 7, 2008)

The scene shop.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The scene shop.




Phil come spend a few years up here in the rain like Van has and it'll get to you too. As for what's wrong with me? Try 5th generation in this rain. I also want to point out that I took the hide road. I did briefly consider taking Van's post in this direction... 


Van said:


> My Nemisis ? What? Me? I'm an Anti-podianphile. You Gaff, are the instigater of poor international relations!


"Instigater"... but I don't even know er'.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 7, 2008)

See, Australia is proof of the power of Natural Selection. If all those descendants of criminals can end up surviving that long in such a life-threatening environment they must be doing something right...mmmm except maybe when it comes to electrical power and swim wear.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 8, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> See, Australia is proof of the power of Natural Selection. If all those descendants of criminals can end up surviving that long in such a life-threatening environment they must be doing something right...mmmm except maybe when it comes to electrical power and swim wear.



I think much of our electrical system is a byproduct of inheritance from Europe & the UK...

And down here, the wearing of Speedos is not encouraged for people over the age of about 12... Not pretty...


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, you sound alot like I was in high school. That is American high school. Keep going at it with that outside work, it pays off later.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 23, 2008)

hi im hughesie 
* 17 year old
* Melbourne, Australia
* Part time sound technician, when I'm not at school (Year 12)
* I do sound
* hate stage management
* not Lighting designer/operator for the Australian premiere of High School Musical
* Volunteer myself out a lot to local amateur groups (all i get is old men trying to dud me on pay)
* Mainly into sound, but more the technical side rather than the creative side
* Dislike school politics where staff members who know less than students make all the technical decisions
* Dislike people taking my welcome message and editing it for their own joy 


sorry rakor, i got bored


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Isn't there an old T.D.'s version that goes...
> "Dear God,
> Grant me the serenity to accept
> the things I cannot change;
> ...



"Lord, 
Grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change,
The courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to hide the bodies of those I had to kill because they irritated me."


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> "Lord,
> Grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change,
> The courage to change the things I can,
> And the wisdom to hide the bodies of those I had to kill because they irritated me."



Or you get the version I know that's a little less PC...

> _"Lord, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to hide the bodies of the people I had to kill because they pissed me off."_ - Anonymous


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 11, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> hi im hughesie
> * 17 year old


Hughesie, I didn't realize you were only 17. You totally do know much more about the theatre than most your age. I would have pegged you for much older.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 12, 2008)

ah, well when a position is thrust upon someone despite how they may not like it people have to grow up, im one of those people. but the bad sense of humor remains


----------



## avkid (Feb 12, 2008)

"I grew up because I had to."
Exactly my experience Alex.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 12, 2008)

Well when i was trusted with a counterweight fly system at the age of 15 i did some very quick growing up


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 12, 2008)

Alex, no comment on that one...

So when I cite my age as 19, i that going to raise eyebrows as well?


----------

